# Tulsa "Meet-Up"



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm in Tulsa OK for a few days this week on business, and was able to meet up with The Hooded Claw for a few hours this afternoon/evening.

We stopped by a miniature horse show at the state fair grounds. These are full-grown mares:


__
https://flic.kr/p/xP2EXv

Claw's new best friend:


__
https://flic.kr/p/xP3Ygg

THC getting some culture at the Philbrook Art Museum:


__
https://flic.kr/p/yKVvKg

The Philbrook mansion and part of its 23-acre estate:


__
https://flic.kr/p/yHBg65


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Love the mansion shot.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, Nog!  You know I am a big fan of people pictures.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG those mini horse are adorable. How do they get them this small. I assume its a bit different then making bonsai trees.  

Lived in Oklahoma for years, had no idea about this cuteness residing there. 

My dad would really like one of those cowboy hats those dudes are wearing. I been promising him one of those for years now. 

Thanks for the pics Nog.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

PS: Got home safe and sound this evening, relatively painless flights, as far as those things go these days.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi nog, I had missed this thread. Glad you got home safe, and come on back now!

PS: who is the fat balding guy? I don't remember him being there!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> PS: who is the fat balding guy? I don't remember him being there!


You've already been busted, Amigo. Give it up.


----------

